
Myth-Maker of the Brothel: Utamaro's woodblock prints - prismatic
http://www.nybooks.com/daily/2017/06/29/myth-maker-of-the-brothel-utamaro/
======
merraksh
His French counterpart would probably be Henri de Toulouse-Lautrec, though he
was born later (1864).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henri_de_Toulouse-
Lautrec](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henri_de_Toulouse-Lautrec)

------
kefka
Speaking of this, Utamaro's artwork is featured in one of the Freer Sackler
Smithsonian Museum of Art on the Mall in Washington DC.

They have an extensive amount of his artwork on display, including 3 of his
largest paintings.

I'm unsure when they're going to take it down. The exhibit was exquisitely
done... But my own personal tastes - I dont like the artform. But there
definitely is tremendous skill.

~~~
5555624
At the end of the article: "'Inventing Utamaro: A Japanese Masterpiece
Rediscovered' is at the Sackler Gallery through July 9."

